

10 apps in 50 days - sleepdev
http://terrorified.com/?p=786

======
ericHosick
I think this is a great goal but maybe not ten? I am sure you know a lot about
this but:

Along with building apps consider using best known practices to show you can
go from concept to delivery including using mockups for GUIs, Gherkin
(cucumber/specflow) for features and stories, a backlog manager for the
mockups and features (pivotaltracker is ok for this but there are others:
check them out), use a repository of some kind (I like git), setup a continual
integration server, stick your solutions on a cloud service
(<http://aws.amazon.com/free/>, Heroku is free too).

Read about Customer Development (The Four Steps to the Epiphany by Steven Gary
Blank) or I am sure there are other approaches (this one just makes sense to
me).

Report back on your success to HN.

